# What's your top 3 coolest / unique Mac gadgets?



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm searching the web etc...looking for the coolest, unique, hard to find Mac gadgets, software programs and peripherals. 

What are your top 3 gadgets that you own, or would like to get your hands on!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

One thing I've been half searching for is a cheap, minimal pre-amp for audio signals going into the line-in on my PowerBook, with 1/4-inch phono, microphone, and maybe RCA jack. It's confusing with all the options out there. I just want something to use with Garageband to record my digital piano's amazing sound and maybe some singing.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

John, 

You know the best thing I bought for my cinema screen was a little clear plastic stand that actually brings it up to my eye level. I got it from "Solutions" but it's pretty nasty looking......if you could find a decent brushed aluminium one I'd be all over it.

thats it from me


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

elmer said:


> One thing I've been half searching for is a cheap, minimal pre-amp for audio signals going into the line-in on my PowerBook, with 1/4-inch phono, microphone, and maybe RCA jack. It's confusing with all the options out there. I just want something to use with Garageband to record my digital piano's amazing sound and maybe some singing.


Hey Elmer.. I really like the M-Audio line-up of pre-amps for their price / quality. 
On a budget, there is the *Audio Buddy* which sells for around $119. 



















For a little more, there is the *DMP3* with a bit better specs. Has received some amazing reviews:



















I'm not an audio expert by any means, but I've dabbled a lot and have always found the M-Audio products to get great reviews, be really solid products with great instructions, nice looking etc...


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Loafer said:


> John,
> 
> You know the best thing I bought for my cinema screen was a little clear plastic stand that actually brings it up to my eye level. I got it from "Solutions" but it's pretty nasty looking......if you could find a decent brushed aluminium one I'd be all over it.


Hey Loafer... do you have one of the Cinema Displays with an option to add a VESA Mount? If so, you can get the Cinema Display VESA mount kit for $39 and then hook a variety of 3rd Party VESA mounts.










Thanks for the feedback.. I will search for other solutions.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

a piece of equipment that I would love to have for my iPod is a dock connector for my car where the iPod would hook up straight into the amp and out to the speakers, I'm desperately looking for this piece of equipment as this is for the Mini and I don't want to install a deck in the car considering it's very easily to break into it.

Laterz


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

One of my most useful gadgets is my Wiebetech ComboDock

-invaluable for working on multiple large projects (audio/video), archiving large projects, and for keeping running backups of all current drives - without buying dozens of firewire enclosures.

And my 2-button + scroll wheel mouse. Apple's mouse division really needs to clean house.

Elmer, for slim mic-pre-to-miniplug options check out the following link: there is a stereo mic pre for US$99 about halfway down the page. Haven't tried these products though.

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/category/540/mics


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

John, thanks for the pre-amp recommendations.

Another cool gagdet to have these days, in this case software, are the Photoshop plugins for use with PS Elements. I'm looking into these dynamic range ones like Fred Miranda DRI, and PhotoRetouche; if you've ever taken a picture with the dark areas underexposed and the light areas overexposed you'll appreciate these. Since I shoot RAW there's a lot of processing I can do.

Although, I've been playing around with some of the new stuff included in Photoshop Elements 3, and you almost don't need these things in some cases...


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

K_OS said:


> a piece of equipment that I would love to have for my iPod is a dock connector for my car where the iPod would hook up straight into the amp and out to the speakers, I'm desperately looking for this piece of equipment as this is for the Mini and I don't want to install a deck in the car considering it's very easily to break into it.


Add me to that list....another requirement that I have is that the solution doesn't cost anywhere near the same as an iPod....I want a simple, non-fm/tape adapter doohickey that gives me a simple line in.

There seems to be a lot out there but they all cost around $2-300 and that's before installation.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

retrocactus said:


> Add me to that list....another requirement that I have is that the solution doesn't cost anywhere near the same as an iPod....I want a simple, non-fm/tape adapter doohickey that gives me a simple line in.
> 
> There seems to be a lot out there but they all cost around $2-300 and that's before installation.


If you want a simple line in from your iPod to your car's amp you can get an adapter that goes from the iPod's headphone jack to your amp's line in RCA jacks and the sound should be ok but nothing to write home about, if I can't find a affordable dock solution to my problem I will also have to go trough the headphone jack for my solution.

Laterz


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I would have to say my Airport Express. And my USB headphones, the sound is AMAZING for all you audio nuts


----------



## Ryankop (Apr 17, 2005)

Heh mine would have to be my iSutdioLink Guitar Adapter for garageband. Great for composing music and playing my guitar while using my G5's speakers as my amp!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

I love my iBreeze - $45 CDN dollars well spent.

http://www.dvforge.com/ibreeze.shtml

Chipper


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Chipper said:


> I love my iBreeze - $45 CDN dollars well spent.


Oh man! That is exactly what I want.
Where did you find it?


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

*Knock Knock Who Is It? RadioShark! Who? RadioShark! No it isn't!*










RadioShark 
by Griffin Technology. I haven't had this much fun since...well..since I got my iPod.
TiVo for radio... I know I know who the hell listen's to local radio now with iTunes but there is still a lot of great programs out there on college radio, CBC and other various hosts and stations. Record it and take it with you on your iPod (closest thing to an FM Tuner on yer 'pod  ) and it just looks so damn kewl on my G5 tower....  

Best Mac gadget unner a hundred bucks IMHO (for your Mac nut friends/family BDs and Christmas...)

InsomniMac

-LandSharks never knock on dolphin doors


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Teeterboy,

I bought my iBreeze at Creative Technology in Burlington a few weeks after I bought my 15" Powerbook here on ehMac.ca last August. At least 2 other people I know have made the drive to CT to buy an iBreeze as well. Bought my RadTech BT500 Mouse there too.

BTW, I carry 2 lightweight rubber doorstops in my laptop bag to raise my Powerbook and allow circulation when I am away from my iBreeze. They do the trick.

Chipper


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

My top ones are Apple products... Namely Shuffle and Spotlight. Just these would be enough to justify the whole company!

Outside, well, I really like my iCurve stand (brings my PowerBook to eye level, especially when used with a bluetooth keyboard that fits neatly underneath it. My next choice would be my Tascam USB audio box: you can plug in guitars, balanced microphones, midi instruments and monitor both the input and output through headphones. All powered through the USB only. Neat.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

InsomniMac said:


> RadioShark
> by Griffin Technology. I haven't had this much fun since...well..since I got my iPod.
> TiVo for radio... I know I know who the hell listen's to local radio now with iTunes but there is still a lot of great programs out there on college radio, CBC and other various hosts and stations. Record it and take it with you on your iPod (closest thing to an FM Tuner on yer 'pod  ) and it just looks so damn kewl on my G5 tower....
> 
> ...


The cheaper alternative is totally software based. iRecordMusic and RadioLover They cost me $35 and work with streamed audio sources. My big thing was recording CBC Idea's, Quirks and Quarks and the Vinyl Cafe. They work with iCal so I can schedule when I want to record a program. Very Cool.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Im really lookin for one of these - ScreensavRz - 15” TiBook G4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14909&item=5778063409&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

if anyone knows somewhere in toronto that has em?

Beyond that, I love my kvm switch, Airport BS and ipod!


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

CarbonJohn said:


> Hey Loafer... do you have one of the Cinema Displays with an option to add a VESA Mount? If so, you can get the Cinema Display VESA mount kit for $39 and then hook a variety of 3rd Party VESA mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you a dealer for the I iLift?


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> The cheaper alternative is totally software based. iRecordMusic and RadioLover They cost me $35 and work with streamed audio sources. My big thing was recording CBC Idea's, Quirks and Quarks and the Vinyl Cafe. They work with iCal so I can schedule when I want to record a program. Very Cool.


Yeah those are pretty cool (butt, not gadgets  ). What I like about the RadioShark is it is USB powered so it is portable with my iBook when I go to the park or the beach (no internet connection needed -thank-you) and.... it glows a cooool red (when recording) and blue (when listening). 

I must admit that the software is not the best for RadioShark (although you can download the 2.0 beta from Griffin now). If only they would partner with BitCartel and use iRecordMusic as their interface of choice 

btw great choice for CBC programs to record. Do you get 98.1 in Grimsby? Lovers and Other Strangers is a good night one. CHUM has fun old time radio drama. University radio stations CIUT and CKLN are da bomb (available over the net for you...  )

InsomniMac

-RadioGooGoo RadioGaGa


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

K_OS said:


> a piece of equipment that I would love to have for my iPod is a dock connector for my car where the iPod would hook up straight into the amp and out to the speakers, I'm desperately looking for this piece of equipment as this is for the Mini and I don't want to install a deck in the car considering it's very easily to break into it.
> 
> Laterz


Hey K_OS... What sort of inputs does your amp have.. and where is is located? Under the dash, or in the trunk? There's a couple products out there that might do the trick.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> Oh man! That is exactly what I want.
> Where did you find it?


Those are pretty cool. _(And they keep your laptop nice and cool)_ We carry those as well and I *think* we currently have some on display in TO.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

InsomniMac said:


> RadioShark
> by Griffin Technology. I haven't had this much fun since...well..since I got my iPod.
> TiVo for radio... I know I know who the hell listen's to local radio now with iTunes but there is still a lot of great programs out there on college radio, CBC and other various hosts and stations. Record it and take it with you on your iPod (closest thing to an FM Tuner on yer 'pod  ) and it just looks so damn kewl on my G5 tower....
> 
> ...



I think Griffin is one, if not thee best gadget maker for Apple. Going to be carrying their entire line of products. My favourite gadget from them right now is the *AirClickUSB.*










_*AirClickUSB*
Compatible with both Mac and Windows PCs, AirClickUSB can control applications like iTunes or PowerPoint from up to 60ft. away even through walls!_

Have a client who has his Mac with an enormous drive filled with songs in pure AIFF format. Goes out through a M-Audio FireWire Audiofile D/A converter to a Musical Fidelity analog buffer, then out to anElan home audio distribution system which has 8 sets of speakers around the house. 

The Elan controls can be programed to send an IR signal to any source. So, we're hoping to have the Mac receive the IR signal from them with the AirClick.   

At some point, it would be cool to hook up the Mac using Center Stage software.


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

*PowerMate*

The PowerMate is still my favorite gadget. Bought it a while ago but still use it regularly. It’s so much nicer to spin the PowerMate than push the small volume buttons.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Honestly? My favourite cool gadget is AirPort Express. We use it all the time.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Top 3, eh?

1. Macally PCMCIA CompactFlash Adapter. It's a little slower to input photos through my PCMCIA slot than with USB 2.0 card reader, but it's so small and easy to carry I use it almost everyday. About $20

2. Wacom Intuos 12x18" tablet. I don't use this as much as I should, but when I'm touching up photos nothing comes close to a tablet. About $900

3. My iPod, of course!


----------

